# 7 week old meeces for sale in enfield bird centre (satin!)



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place but I thought I'd mention that I was at the Enfield bird centre and they had some baby meece in she said 7 week old (now I don't know much about mouse quality but they looked to have good ears and tails and were quite sleek body wise) 
Main reason I mention is that among the chocolate broken marked I spotted a greyish coloured (not sure if it was dove as it was more a pale blue)
A blondy coloured satin and an agouti? (black/redish choc) 
I believe they were all boys but I'm not sure on that.

She said there'd be som more babies in fairly soon too.

They're £3 each and technically pet quality I would assume but may be worth a look


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Is that near you then?


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

fairly near (about 10 mins on a train)

not the most gorgeous looking place itself and i cant speak for the care of the mice really but for those looking for varieties to breed in they do have quite a selection haha


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh right. Hubby has said no - it's too far. Did you manage to get hold of Megan?


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

haha i've pmed megan and am waiting for a reply... if something goes forward with her i could potentially bring mice with me as i notice you are near her? haha


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

True, true. I'm just up the road from her. I'm hoping to get a couple of rescue mice on friday & have located another pet shop near to me that sells mice.


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

well i'll let you know how things go... the enfield mice are £3 each and obviously its a bit of pot luck with the types

just spotted that little satin... the lady didnt seem to know what i was on about haha


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well that could be VERY beneficial! lol.


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

her not having a clue? :lol: yeah i almost bought him then and there... i should have done!

you'll likely find better options with males as she tends to tell people they smell to be honest and they snap up all the females first haha


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

oh. I don't want boys at the mo. Just have a doe colony


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

well shes getting some new babies in soon so im planning to go and look.... is there anything specific you'd be interested in? 
im looking for girls too


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Want an extreme black if poss & satins. I have fawn pied satin & a choc self satin. Have just noticed my oldest mouse (black pied tan) Candy has a lump under her arm.


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

extreme black i think will be a 1 in a million with them but i'll keep an eye out

satins, do you have any preference with colour? or just any satin?


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

oh no, poor candy


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I guess it must be because I was saying how well she was doing. Me and my big mouth! 
I know the black would be. A red satin would be brilliant but yeah any colour in satin would be ok except the colours i already have.  
If this goes ok with Megan will have to swap mobile no.'s.


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

she had some fairly red toned chocs last i saw.... not sure about any satin ones though will have to have a look... no idea if there will even be any satin this time


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Yeah. Or spotted black/brown with white does. Long haired poss.


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

broken? 
brown/white
black/white 
or tricolour?

they had lots like this last time so this should be a possible... not sure about long haired but will see and let you know.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

When you say tri colour do you mean black and white with tan on the belly? but yeah the above please! lol


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

i just wondered if you meant black brown and white all one mouse


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh right. Candy is a black, white & tan. Thats her on my avatar.


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

oh she is pretty


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you. But yeah if they have any, I would love to have a tri-coloured doe (If I'm not lucky enough to get one in the meantime)


----------

